# my flock



## tonyo (Aug 8, 2007)

Hello again! these are all my babies. Pablo the gray budgie, I've got Salazar the spangle budgie and my 2 cockatiels.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww what a beautiful flock you have. Love the pic with white face tiel and gray budgie together


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Stunning birds! 

hehe i like it to! He's serenading her with his heart wings and probably singing hehe How cute! what are the tiels' names?

Kirby


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

what great looking birds you have, all the colours are gorgeous


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

i still love the piccie with white faec tiel and gray budgie. look like a great couple


----------



## tonyo (Aug 8, 2007)

The tiels names are Max, he's the normal white face and Harold the cinnamon pied.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I love Harold!! I really want a whiteface cinnie pied, that would be my dream tiel i think (colourwise only).  Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

They are all beautiful babies!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

they are cute!!


----------

